

`font-family: Comic Sans MS` (without quotes) is valid, working CSS - mathias
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/unquoted-font-family

======
sequoia
This is an interesting bit of trivia and fun to know, but I beg front end
devs: PLEASE do not take this as anything more than an interesting bit of
trivia. _Please do not_ incorporate this information into your workflow; it
would be pure folly as it introduces complexity, potential confusion, and
potential bugs and yields infinitesimally small returns.

Thank you mathias for writing about this, it's neat to know how these things
work!

------
taylorfausak
Nice post, and a good explanation of how CSS handles identifiers and strings.
But I can't figure out why you'd want to specify a font-family without using
quotes. To save two bytes?

~~~
jedahan
By using a string you are specifying on a particular installed font. For doing
a fallback where the system chooses the particular appropriate font within a
family, using the identifier form is better. See sans-serif vs. 'sans-serif'
in that article.

~~~
taylorfausak
I understand that CSS' generic fonts must be given as an identifier. I was
wondering why you'd want to give a specific font family without quotes. These
are equivalent, but I don't get why you'd use the former:

    
    
        font-family: Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, sans-serif;
        font-family: 'Helvetica Neue', 'Helvetica', sans-serif;

~~~
mathias
Why not? :)

